# Dispplay de 7 segmentos X 3



## teogomez (Jun 17, 2008)

Que tal, alguien me podria decir como se conecta un encapsulado que tiene 3 display de 7 segmentos?. Dice que es un LTC - 561E - 05.

No encuentro el datasheet o algo similar, si alguien puede ayudarme. Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Jun 17, 2008)

Tardaras bastante  menos si te coges una fuente de alimentacion de 5 o 12v y vas probando aplicandole tension a todas las patillas con una resistencia en serie de 1K.
 En menos de 5 minutos abras sacado todas las combinaciones posibles


----------



## teogomez (Jun 17, 2008)

Bueno, muchas gracias x el consejo, pero mi verdadera pregunta es, ¿Como se que conexiones van a tierra y cuales a voltaje?, así como en un display ya sea de ánodo común o de cátodo común, quiero saber en este cual es cual, ya que solo tiene 5 patas de un lado y 5 del otro, y estas 10 patas controlan los 3 display's?.. Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto, tal vez, te dé una idea de como usar tu display.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## teogomez (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias,. andaba buscando algo asi,. aun asi, no me queda muy claro, ya que no se como las 10 patitas controlen los 3 display's pero dejame analizar lo que me enviaste. Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola,
Tal vez, no tiene punto decimal, y sólo tiene los 7 segmentos y los 3 cátodos (ánodos)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 18, 2008)

teogomez dijo:
			
		

> Ok, muchas gracias,. andaba buscando algo asi,. aun asi, no me queda muy claro, ya que no se como las 10 patitas controlen los 3 display's pero dejame analizar lo que me enviaste. Saludos!



Ya veo tus dudas. Si tienes 21 segmentos ¿como solo tengo 10 patillas?
Para visualizarlo se utiliza la tecnica de Multiplexado, y se aprovecha el defecto que tiene el ojo humano, el cual mantiene la imagen en la retina despues de que esta haya desaparecido.

De las 10 patillas, 3 corresponden al comun de cada display, y las otras 7 corresponden a los anodos o catodos (segun el modelo) de los 3 displays que se encuentran en paralelo.

Observa en este esquema como estan dispuestos los 3 displays. Tu tienes el mismo tipo de conexion.


----------



## JotaJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Es decir, solo envías la información de 7 segmentos y la de qué display prende. Primero se muestra el numero en 1 de los displays, después en el otro , y después en el otro. Si cambian con suficiente frecuencia, el ojo humano creerá que están los 3 prendidos. Entonces cada ves que cambies de display, cambias los segmentos. Así parecerá que los 3 muestran numeros distintos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola.
El problema de teogomez es que los 3 display están en un mismo encapsulado y éste sólo tiene 10 terminales (pins)
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## pepechip (Jun 18, 2008)

La respuesta ya se la di en el post nº2 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/119637/

Deverias de aprender a buscar los terminales por ti mismo, sin necesidad de utilizar el datashell, no solo en lo referente a este display, sino tambien aplicarlo a transistores, tiristores y triac.


----------

